# Fatty Tumor / Lipoma treatments?



## muddyboots (Dec 4, 2008)

A 1-1.5 inch diameter lipoma was found on my 8 year old Lab Mix's chest/neck (right above, almost behind, the top of his sternum. The vet told me they generally aren't an issue and I'll be watching it for changes in size,etc. But, in a google search to learn the how's and why's of fatty tumors I ran across some people who claim to have shrunk or eliminated their dogs' lipomas with L-Carnitine and/or Chromium Picolinate supplements. 

The only actual scientific study I can find on this was done on birds. Anyone else have any other sources or personal information on this or any other treatments for fatty tumors. I'm not really super freaked out about this lump, but if there's something I can do to prevent more or resolve this lump, I'm definitely interested.

Other medications: thyroxine 
Diet: Canidae until January, Orijen since January


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

My Aussie who passed away after 14 years had fatty tumors all over her but they had nothing to do with her demise, having died of complications of severe arthritis. There was nothing we could do about the fatty tumors as they are benign and don't hurt the dog.

I can't tell you anything more, other than they seem to be part of the aging process of some dogs.


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

My last Boston Terrier lived to be almost 19 years old. He had fatty tumors for the last 6 years of his life. The tumors were a bit unsightly but didn't affect his overall health or life span at all. I didn't seek treatment because the vet said that, because of his age, it would be too hard on him.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

My brother has a 15 1/2 yr old Shep mix that has had a couple of large limpomas for about 6 yrs. Have never caused any problems. I wouldn't worry about them unless they impede movement.


----------



## joyfulsoul50 (May 26, 2009)

My last dog, a cocker spaniel had several lipomas--a few got really big--on her chest and in her abdomen. We moved around a lot for awhile--so we got several vets opinions obviously. Finally one said that they were getting quite large and likely pushing on organs. She was about 12 or 13 years old then--but quite healthy otherwise. She survived the surgery and lived to be 16 1/2, but, the vet said she wished she wouldn't have done the surgery--it was hard on her. She had to have drains for a few days and it was quite an ordeal. I wish I'd known of natural treatments--but haven't heard of any for people either--many of us are prone to them. Keep posting any suggestions! Good luck!


----------

